# URGANT advice needed for nursing doe!



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

At first I thought her tank mates might have done it when they were in together for mating. I mated 3 females to the same tri male as he has great features and I wanted these in the offspring. 
So Doe 1 gave birth 2 days before the others. I had to separate them before this as I was concerned for the sores on my tri females back. Well after I separated them they got worse. There are now open sores on her back. She is still nursing 2 kits, 2 died before the first 24 hours. I contacted her breeder who said that the first litters rarely survive in this line but that they produce fantastic kits after this. The babies are about the same size as the 4 kits that were born on the same day from doe 2. Considering mums state do I try and foster the kits? If I do how do I go about it?
Picture attached is of the mum's back and a kit next to another kit from another litter which is a bit blurry as the kit from the other litter kept moving! Could I get away with adding 2 kits into a litter of 4?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Fostering the 2 kits from the injured doe would be a good thing. To do it is quite simple just get plenty of sent from the new mum onto the kits you want to place with her, usually covering in the new mums wet corner is a good way, then place the 2 foster kits on the bottom and place the foster mums kits on top of them. Raising 6 kits should not be a problem for the new mum although you may lose out in the growth rate initially but they will soon catch up to ones of similar age.

The wound on the does back looks very serious and should ideally be treated by a vet whom will be able to prescribe antibiotics to prevent any infection. In the meantime it is important that you do all you can to keep the wound clean and prevent any possible infection.

1 teaspoon of salt into a pint of lukewarm water will help keep the area clean until you get the doe seen by a vet.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I spoke to the vet on the phone and he said it sounds like she is stressed. Thank god my satin doe has kits of the same size. I've just rubbed loads of the bedding on them and burried them at the bottom of the pile. She entered the nest and didn't do anything she is eatting at th emoment and grooming herself. The vet said keep the wound clean and I've been using sudo cream on it which is an anti bacterial cream which he said keep applying it. But also said treat her as if she had mites (which it's not or the other mice would have it too) and to give it a few days if it's no better he said to bring her in and he'll take a look. How long after I've put the kits in would I know if she's going to reject them? I would of put one kit with one doe and another kit with the other but her kits are a few days older and they are huge and I'd think she'd reject them.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

If the foster mum was going to reject them it would be within a few hours to a few days it all depends on the individual, but aslong as they smell the same as her own then there is not usually any problem.

Each mouse is an individual and one has to bear that in mind, only the owner will know what the animal is like totally, others can only give advice upon the reactions of their own mice.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok, I mean Aura seems to be a really good mum and not an easily stressed mouse at all so I'm hoping she accepts them. If she doesn't it's not the end of the world, but I do hope she does as I've lost quite a few kits this week. One was munched, 1 was still born and 2 died because they weren't feeding (all from different litters but still). I know these things happen, just hope these little guys make it!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

If she is a good mum you don`t need to worry, I hope the other doe recovers to full health and not have a permanent bald spot on her back.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, as long as she recovers I'll be happy, bald spot or non. It's definitely not mites as the other 3 mice that were in with her would have it, right? They are all clear.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes you are right if it were mites then the others would also show some signs of infestation, excessive scratching being the first indication.

With your doe I think it is a bite wound and as it started to heal caused it to itch and she either scratched it or rubbed it to ease the itch and in doing so made it worse.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Kits have been in with Aura an hour and a half now. Seem to be fine. She's cuddled up with them all. Hopefully she's not noticed I've added a few


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you pro-petz. My tri mouse seems to be a little better today and the kits are all doing fine.


----------

